# Great Course for beginners



## kevin gray (Jul 10, 2008)

Dear Jeff at Smoking meat,
  I really appreciate the help with the 5 day course.  I am somewhat new to smoking meats.  I have smoked turkeys on my grill with a spinner, but not much else.  I have now smoked ribs, although I did cook them too long.  I have a char broil grill with no extra box.  So, they were dry.  I know I need to cook them for a shorter time.  I also now know how to peel that membrane off the ribs.  Thanks.


----------



## richtee (Jul 10, 2008)

Hia Kevin! Welcome to SMF!  Stop into the Roll Call forum and make a short intro post... Also, look to the left in the box on the main page and look up the 3-2-1 method for ribs  :{)  Enjoy!


----------



## husker-q (Jul 11, 2008)

I've found this guys you-tube videos helpful - here is the one on membrane removal.


----------



## njs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Kevin,

Good to see you over here.  I just joined up too since I picked up a propane smoker recently.  I think this is the first time I've bumped into you outside of Rammy.

Nathan


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes jeff has done a great job with this place and he has made it a great learning veshile too. But it's the paople here that really make it fun to be in here.


----------



## nozzleman (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea the course was great but the active, willing, and knowledgeable people really set this site apart. Great going guys and thanks.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kevin Gray said:


> Dear Jeff at Smoking meat,
> I really appreciate the help with the 5 day course. I am somewhat new to smoking meats. I have smoked turkeys on my grill with a spinner, but not much else. I have now smoked ribs, although I did cook them too long. I have a char broil grill with no extra box. So, they were dry. I know I need to cook them for a shorter time. I also now know how to peel that membrane off the ribs. Thanks.


How do you get that membrane off?  I'm trying my first pork spare ribs right now....but I don't think I got the membrane off correctly.


----------



## jailhouserock64 (Jul 1, 2010)

where do i find out about this 5 day smoking class i seen, like some of your other readers im new at smoking, i have done over 20lb turkeys , ribs, chicken. i have been having trouble keeping my heat up, like to know what im doing wrong.


----------



## jailhouserock64 (Jul 1, 2010)

i also would like to know how to remove the membrane on ribs the easy way


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2010)

Heres a link to Jeff's course

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

Heres a link to a wiki about the membrane

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/removing-the-membrane-from-ribs


----------



## johnvilla (Jul 28, 2010)

hey this is nice course for beginners, this is great article..............


----------



## alelover (Aug 13, 2010)

I did the class. Very informative. Although I did learn a lot of it before hand thanks to this forum.


----------

